# Bridgeport Rescraping



## sidecar580 (Oct 12, 2015)

Bridgeport saddle before and after
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidecar580 (Oct 12, 2015)

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaan (Oct 12, 2015)

How come you only scraped the outer sections of the saddle? Is there some sort of relief in the centre that doesnt make contact?

Thanks!


----------



## sidecar580 (Oct 12, 2015)

That is correct....
John

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------

